# Stacking sub-woofers good /bad idea?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a KLH 10" rear ported sub, and a Way better Stereo Integrity 15" HT sealed sub-woofer. 
I was wondering if I could stack the smaller sub-woofer on top in my small room to save space?Currently KLH is in basement not being used.

Or just stick to the Huge 15" incher.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

kingnoob said:


> I have a KLH 10" rear ported sub, and a Way better Stereo Integrity 15" HT sealed sub-woofer.
> I was wondering if I could stack the smaller sub-woofer on top in my small room to save space?Currently KLH is in basement not being used.
> 
> Or just stick to the Huge 15" incher.


You could stack them, but I don't believe you would gain any benefits from having the 10" sub in your setup. Due to the fact that 10 won't be able to keep up with your 15 and would bottom out before you could get the full benefits from your much larger and capable sub.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What pddufrene said: Try to mix good-performing subs with subs of lesser quality, and what you get is overall performance “dumbed down” to the level of the lesser subs. Here are actual graphs that prove it.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> What pddufrene said: Try to mix good-performing subs with subs of lesser quality, and what you get is overall performance “dumbed down” to the level of the lesser subs. Here are actual graphs that prove it.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


You are correct depending on which subs your compairing, Larger subs with more robust Motors can hit deeper bass than little ones. 
In my small room One sub does plenty of bass, Plus Tower speakers I just got put out a lot of bass also.:T
If i could afford two smaller subs I would still not be able to fit them.


----------

